# Oracle JDBC Driver FAQ



## Thomas Darimont (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Hier findet ihr detailierte Informationen zum Oracle JDBC Treiber
http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/htdocs/jdbc_faq.htm

Unterhalb des Abschnitts "Specifying a Database URL and Properties Object"
findet sich eine interessante Liste mit Properties, welche der JDBC Treiber akzeptiert.

Gruss Tom


----------

